# UX Designers ACS skill assessment



## amit2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi,
I am new to this forum and i wanted to clarify a small confusion from the IT experts here. I am a UX(user experience) designer with six years of IT experience and B.Des(bachelor of design, relevant) degree from reputed college in india. 

Confusion i have is, I can not find anything in the SOL or CSOL that exactly matches i do. There is something called web designer/developer (but i do a lot more than that) and than there is analyst programmer (but i dont do server side coding). We are asked to find a closest match of your job description. I wanted to ask if any UX designer or people experts in IT field have idea if i can apply under Business Analyst skill. Because thats the closest i can find. (read: Identifies and communicates with users to formulate and produce a....) This is exactly what i do. My job titles in the past have been usability analyst, software specialist -ui and senior software specialist. 

Also, Will B Des degree be considered ICT qualification for Business Analysis role. I spoke to one of the agent here also, but i have doubts if they are right people to ask. I hope somebody can share their experience.

Thanks in advance,
Great forum,


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

amit2 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum and i wanted to clarify a small confusion from the IT experts here. I am a UX(user experience) designer with six years of IT experience and B.Des(bachelor of design, relevant) degree from reputed college in india.
> 
> Confusion i have is, I can not find anything in the SOL or CSOL that exactly matches i do. There is something called web designer/developer (but i do a lot more than that) and than there is analyst programmer (but i dont do server side coding). We are asked to find a closest match of your job description. I wanted to ask if any UX designer or people experts in IT field have idea if i can apply under Business Analyst skill. Because thats the closest i can find. (read: Identifies and communicates with users to formulate and produce a....) This is exactly what i do. My job titles in the past have been usability analyst, software specialist -ui and senior software specialist.
> ...



this document https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Code-Descriptions-1-July-2012-V2.pdf lists the occupation and below it you have "Example of units undertaken in higher education qualifications". Which occupation has units similar to what you have taken in your degree?


----------



## pgr1203 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi...
While searching for the apt role, I came across your query.
I'm also in UX field. Did you get the answers to your query about which role to be selected from the list? Which role did you select finally...?
I'm finding it difficult for an appropriate match. Please guide.


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

*Role for UX designer in CSOL*



pgr1203 said:


> Hi...
> While searching for the apt role, I came across your query.
> I'm also in UX field. Did you get the answers to your query about which role to be selected from the list? Which role did you select finally...?
> I'm finding it difficult for an appropriate match. Please guide.


For UX designer with B Des degree, Appropriate role is Graphic designer in CSOL list.

Below are the details of role & responsibilities. 

UNIT GROUP 2324 GRAPHIC AND WEB DESIGNERS, AND ILLUSTRATORS


GRAPHIC AND WEB DESIGNERS, AND ILLUSTRATORS design information for visual and audio communication, publication and display using print, film, electronic, digital and other forms of visual and audio media.


Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).

Tasks Include:
determining the objectives and constraints of the design brief by consulting with clients and stakeholders
undertaking research and analyzing functional communication requirements
formulating design concepts for the subject to be communicated
preparing sketches, diagrams, illustrations and layouts to communicate design concepts
negotiating design solutions with clients, management, sales and production staff
selecting, specifying or recommending functional and aesthetic materials and media for publication, delivery or display
detailing and documenting the selected design for production
supervising or carrying out production in the chosen media
may archive information for future client use

Occupations:
232411 Graphic Designer 
232412 Illustrator 
232413 Multimedia Designer 
232414 Web Designer

232411 GRAPHIC DESIGNER

Alternative Title:
Graphic Artist

Plans, designs, develops and prepares information for publication and reproduction using text, symbols, pictures, colours and layout to achieve commercial and communication needs with particular emphasis on tailoring the message for the intended audience.
Skill Level: 1

Specialisations:

Exhibition Designer 
Film and Video Graphics Designer 
Publication Designer

232412 ILLUSTRATOR

Plans, designs, develops, and prepares pictures and diagrams to communicate messages, clarify meaning, assist in presentations and illustrate stories, using traditional and digital media such as drawing, painting, drafting, collage, models, photography, and image capture and manipulation software.
Skill Level: 1

Specialisations:

Animator 
Cartoonist 
Technical Illustrator

232413 MULTIMEDIA DESIGNER

Alternative Titles:
Digital Media Designer 
Interactive Media Designer

Plans, designs and develops the production of digitally delivered information, promotional content, instructional material and entertainment through online and recorded digital media using static and animated information, text, pictures, video and sound to produce information and entertainment tailored to an intended audience and purpose.
Skill Level: 1

Specialisation:

Instructional Designer

232414 WEB DESIGNER

Plans, designs, develops and prepares information for Internet publication with particular emphasis on the user interface, ease of navigation and location of information using text, pictures, animation, sound, colours, layout and data sources to deliver information tailored to an intended audience and purpose.
Skill Level: 1


----------



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

Patilhema said:


> For UX designer with B Des degree, Appropriate role is Graphic designer in CSOL list.
> 
> Below are the details of role & responsibilities.
> 
> ...


Hi, i am UI/UX Designer and Web frontend developer with Informatics Engineering Bachelor Degree, Do you think i can do assessment as Software engineer? Thanks


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

tobby89 said:


> Hi, i am UI/UX Designer and Web frontend developer with Informatics Engineering Bachelor Degree, Do you think i can do assessment as Software engineer? Thanks


Hi tobby,
As per my knowledge you can do the skill assessment as a software engineer, as your qualification is also engineering.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Did you do it as a software engineer? Im also a User interface engineer. please let me know whether you got a positive results or not.

Thank you


----------



## mayukhmanpathak1 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Jana,

Did you apply with 261313 software engineer code?

I am a UX designer with B.tech in computer science engineering. I have worked as a UX designer from the beginning of my career and have about 5 yrs of experience.
As a UX Designer following are my roles and responsibilities:
1) Creating screens for web/ mobile applications
2) Gathering requirements
3) Carrying out usability testing

If I apply in 261313, do I get a positive ACS assessment?


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

mayukhmanpathak1 said:


> Hi Jana,
> 
> Did you apply with 261313 software engineer code?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yes i applied as a software engineer and got a positive result. The important part is, you need to write your responsibilities in a proper way. that is what they mainly check. Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## mayukhmanpathak1 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Jana,

Can you please share your contact no or any means of contacting you. It will be very helpful.


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

mayukhmanpathak1 said:


> Hi Jana,
> 
> Can you please share your contact no or any means of contacting you. It will be very helpful.


Hi,

I cant send u a PM. Its blocked from ur side. you can send me a PM with ur email address. I will reply to that


----------



## lohumihem (Dec 10, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes i applied as a software engineer and got a positive result. The important part is, you need to write your responsibilities in a proper way. that is what they mainly check. Let me know if you need any help.


Not sure if you read this, but if you, please do respond.

Since UX and web designing are different by book, but huge number of UXers do web designing or web designer gradually becoming UX designers. So, the question is how do you represent your responsibilities in a way that ACS doesn't disqualify you.

Also, is having a engineering degree help while applying for system engineer (261313) but having experience of web designer plus UX?


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

lohumihem said:


> Not sure if you read this, but if you, please do respond.
> 
> Since UX and web designing are different by book, but huge number of UXers do web designing or web designer gradually becoming UX designers. So, the question is how do you represent your responsibilities in a way that ACS doesn't disqualify you.
> 
> Also, is having a engineering degree help while applying for system engineer (261313) but having experience of web designer plus UX?


Hi lohumihem,

Yes, what you are saying is true. I was also a web designer at first for a year. I worked in a company as a web designer for 1 year and then changed my designation and joined a new company as a UI engineer (4 years). therefore I had to do 2 employee reference letters for both companies. For the 1st one, I wrote the responsibilities which I actually did. For an example.
- Front-end development of user interfaces for web applications.
- Understand and translate clients’ complex business scenarios into innovative solutions.
- Efficiently collaborate with other internal product development teams to analyze requirements and to deliver quality solutions on time.

The 2nd company follows agile methodology. So in that, I worked most with software engineers, Quality assurance engineers, and business analysts. We play multiple roles in that. I actually do front end development such as HTML structuring and also JavaScripting. So I included those in the responsibilities and in the project section. I think it is important to include the technologies you used during the project implementations in the project section. Then they know that you worked slightly similar to a software engineer.
Below are the examples:

- Participate in Daily Scrum meetings and provide updates on the status of front-end feature development to ensure project Sprint Goals are met.
- Efficiently collaborate with other internal product development and product quality assurance team to analyze requirements, Sprint planning and achieve Sprint goals, and deliver quality solutions on-time.
- User Interface and cross-browser compatibility testing to ensure the user interfaces are accurate according to W3C standards compliance protocols.

In both letters, I included my real designations as web designer and UI engineer. Hope this helps.


----------



## lohumihem (Dec 10, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> Hi lohumihem,
> 
> Yes, what you are saying is true. I was also a web designer at first for a year. I worked in a company as a web designer for 1 year and then changed my designation and joined a new company as a UI engineer (4 years). therefore I had to do 2 employee reference letters for both companies. For the 1st one, I wrote the responsibilities which I actually did. For an example.
> - Front-end development of user interfaces for web applications.
> ...


Thanks for the reply!

This is exactly I'm doing since last 10 +years and my designations were web designer (3 yr), Sr designer+ principal designer(7 yr), Tech lead (1+). 

The only problem is my designations are explicitly web designer not engineer expect for last one. However, role and responsibilities are much more then WD. 

It would be great if you can answer:

1: assumptions- since ACS will check designation first and applying for engineer role would increase rejection chances. What you say? 

2: How do ACS evaluate if you club experience of two different type of jobs?

3: if I opt for 190, mostly ACT is accepting for WD role and there are almost no jobs as per linkedin/seek.

4: i have also noticed that you've opted for 189 and 190. Did yo go for skill test 2 times? 

Will wait for your feedback.


----------



## lohumihem (Dec 10, 2017)

except*


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

lohumihem said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> This is exactly I'm doing since last 10 +years and my designations were web designer (3 yr), Sr designer+ principal designer(7 yr), Tech lead (1+).
> 
> ...



1. I'm not sure whether they check the designation 1st. as i know they mainly check the roles and responsibilities. In a fourm i got an answer from a QA engineer who applied as a software engineer. I hope it wont be an issue for u.
2. In mine, I worked in a company for 1 year as a web designer from 2011-2012. and in the other company i work as an ui engineer for 5 years 2012-2017. In the ACS they have deducted 2 years and accepted it from 2013.
3. If you have 65+ points go for 189 and 190 both.
4. I put 2 separate EOIs for 189 and 190.


----------



## lohumihem (Dec 10, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> 1. I'm not sure whether they check the designation 1st. as i know they mainly check the roles and responsibilities. In a fourm i got an answer from a QA engineer who applied as a software engineer. I hope it wont be an issue for u.
> 2. In mine, I worked in a company for 1 year as a web designer from 2011-2012. and in the other company i work as an ui engineer for 5 years 2012-2017. In the ACS they have deducted 2 years and accepted it from 2013.
> 3. If you have 65+ points go for 189 and 190 both.
> 4. I put 2 separate EOIs for 189 and 190.


Thanks! any reason for deducting 2 years of experience? It seems they did deduct web designer experience and 1 year from next company.


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

lohumihem said:


> Thanks! any reason for deducting 2 years of experience? It seems they did deduct web designer experience and 1 year from next company.


That's the normal process, they deduct 2 years from everyone. Sometimes it can be 4 years.


----------



## AtulKr86 (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi, wanted to know which ANZSCO code is best suited for my profile? Did B.Tech in Computer Science. Worked as Test Engineer for 3 years. Then did a Master in Design (M.Des) in UX and since then working as UX Designer+UX Lead for almost 5 years. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AtulKr86 said:


> Hi, wanted to know which ANZSCO code is best suited for my profile? Did B.Tech in Computer Science. Worked as Test Engineer for 3 years. Then did a Master in Design (M.Des) in UX and since then working as UX Designer+UX Lead for almost 5 years. Any help is much appreciated.


If you are offshore, don’t waste your time money and energy on Australia immigration 
Cheers


----------



## AtulKr86 (Nov 15, 2020)

NB said:


> If you are offshore, don’t waste your time money and energy on Australia immigration
> Cheers


Yes, I am offshore. But I guess with around 90 points, I have a little bit of chance to give it a shot.  
But I understand why are you advising on this seeing the current situation.


----------



## weajith (Jan 29, 2021)

I am working as a UX designer with 10 years of experience. I completed my Bachelors in Maths
Should I go for ACS or VETASSESS

Please let me know


----------



## kapilrajput (9 mo ago)

Hi, wanted to know which ANZSCO code is best suited for UX designer profile?
currently working as Sr. information architect and have 11+ years of exp.
Thanks in advance


----------

